# Lee's Running out of Options - Contract Update



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

So Portland signed Miller today, supposedly for 3 years 22 million. My question is, would Portland have enough money to still make a run at Lee? At this point I think Lee should acknowledge that his contract request is a bit far-fetched. Does anyone think we can retain him for 7-8 mill? Or will he still go?


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: Lee's Running out of Options*

I think it would be great if the Knicks could work a sign and trade if we are unable to get Lee at the price that we want. I do think that he'll have to settle for whatever we want to give him because he'll likely get less next year if he takes the qualifying offer.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*Re: Lee's Running out of Options*

Lee should thank his agent for asking for 10mil a year, especially where the league is cutting staffing, and budgets all across the board.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*I like Lee BUT*

Saying that you deserve the big money because you play hard and gave all out effort is insulting to me. That is what he is supposed to be doing. Also said he thought it would go easier because he was a fan fav. Please...I just want the Knicks to be a winning franchise again and that means prudent financial decisions based on what is best for the TEAM. Results get you money. Being the best rebounder on a very bad team gets you overlooked. I figure that he was either saving his energy for rebounding (thinking that would be his ticket), he can't play defense, or he didn't try to. He was that bad.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Lee's Running out of Options*



USSKittyHawk said:


> Lee should thank his agent for asking for 10mil a year, especially where the league is cutting staffing, and budgets all across the board.


Honestly, David Lee's agent is a dumb a$$ [email protected]&k. This is his list of players who he represents. Shockingly, he's the same guy who represented Bobby Simmons and Antoine Walker!


----------



## eddymac (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: Lee's Running out of Options*

If the Knicks dont want him he should come play across the river in Jersey.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: Lee's Running out of Options*



Gotham2krazy said:


> Honestly, David Lee's agent is a dumb a$$ [email protected]&k. This is his list of players who he represents. Shockingly, he's the same guy who represented Bobby Simmons and Antoine Walker!


LOL, mostly all of his players are vastly overpaid. Bartelstein must have some dirt on a lot of teams in the league.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Lee's Running out of Options*



TwinkieFoot said:


> LOL, mostly all of his players are vastly overpaid. Bartelstein must have some dirt on a lot of teams in the league.


i was thinking he is an excellent agent with all those really overpaid players


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Lee's Running out of Options*



Da Grinch said:


> i was thinking he is an excellent agent with all those really overpaid players


True, just a genius at negotiating I suppose :wtf:


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Lee's Running out of Options*



Gotham2krazy said:


> True, just a genius at negotiating I suppose :wtf:


the thing about lee's situation is that he really has no leverage at all, he is an rfa , and no one but oklahoma has more than the mle and the want to save $ for their young guns(durant, green , westbrook and harden) so they need help to deal and who wants to pay Lee's price plus give up players of value ?

next year he is basically screwed...the knicks have alot of frontcourt depth and have already drafted his replacement in hill...if he doesn't get the minutes and #s on a team that may think he is out the door...he wont make that money he thinks he is worth.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: Lee's Running out of Options*



Gotham2krazy said:


> So Portland signed Miller today, supposedly for 3 years 22 million. My question is, would Portland have enough money to still make a run at Lee? At this point I think Lee should acknowledge that his contract request is a bit far-fetched. Does anyone think we can retain him for 7-8 mill? Or will he still go?



David Lee and his agent knew there were only a couple of teams able to afford signing a 2009 FA above $9M, with the salary cap being reduce and the majority of teams are preparing for the 2010 offseason FA market. 
It's not that hard to figure out why Lee and his Agent does not want to be apart of helping Walsh with his 2010 plan. 

Oh yeah, David Lee still have alot of options....he could committ to the next team for a one year contract which the Knicks will match and Lee becomes an unrestricted FA next offseason to go to that next team where Walsh gains nothing. 

*Being a Knick-Fan for life....does not make me a Layden-fan, Isiah-fan, or a Walsh 2010 Plan fan.*


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Lee's Running out of Options*

Smart thing to do would be to take the $7-8m offer the Knicks seem prepared to give. Hit the FA market again next year when the Knicks, Nets, Heat, Kings, Bulls, Rockets, Clippers, Thunder and T-Wolves will all have big money to throw around.

There will also likely be more teams open to a sign and trade for Lee, like the Wizards, Suns, Pistons and Celtics.

Have fun for another year in New York, play with a better PG in Sessions and get as much money as you can for that year, but wait until 2010 for the big payday.

PG: Ramon Sessions...Chris Duhon
SG: Larry Hughes...Toney Douglas
SF: Wilson Chandler...Danilo Gallinari
PF: Al Harrington...Jordan Hill
C: David Lee...Darko Milicic


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> The agent for [URL="http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/players/profile?playerId=2772"][URL="http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/players/profile?playerId=2772"]David Lee[/URL][/URL] tells 1050 ESPN New York's Andew Marchand that there have been sign-and-trade opportunities that have worked for Lee, but the [URL="http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/clubhouse?team=nyk"]New York Knicks[/URL] haven't liked the deals. Mark Bartlestein, Lee's agent, says Lee's first choice is still the Knicks. Bartlestein is still exploring sign and trade possibilities as well and has no timetable on a resolution.


http://insider.espn.go.com/nba/features/rumors


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> The agent for David Lee would not rule out the possibility of his client being an unsigned contract holdout when Knicks training camp opens Sept. 28.


http://www.nypost.com/seven/08272009/sports/knicks/lee_could_hold_out_of_camp_186717.htm

Lee and his agent are greedy, too bad Walsh has both of them by the balls. Damn, I have to find a new favorite Knick, I may roll with Chandler, everyone else on this team I'm not crazy about. This may be my first year as a fan that I won't have at least 3 favorite players.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> Mark Bartelstein was furious. "I honestly thing this is why athletes and agents are at a point where you don't trust the media," he said. Bartelstein, who is David Lee's agent, was referring to having his quotes misrepresented in a story by the New York Post. Bartelstein says he never said anything about a hold-out involving Lee, who remains an unsigned restricted free agent. In fact, he was merely answering a question about David not coming to camp if he wasn't signed.


http://www.newsday.com/sports/basketball/the-knicks-fix-1.812055


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Gotta love how NY newspapers hate each other, huh?


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> The only holding out on David Lee's mind right now is mainly the hope that his contract status will be resolved fairly soon. In fact we're hearing through a source tonight that there are "are a couple of sign-and-trades still being considered before a one-year deal is negotiated."
> 
> We can't tell you what these deals are because it is sensitive information that, if it were to go public would be detrimental to either happening.
> 
> ...


http://www.newsday.com/sports/basketball/knicks/the-knicks-fix-1.812055


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> Alan Hahn reports on his Twitter page that a source says a rumored deal involving David Lee and Carlos Boozer is "not happening" and that the Knicks do not view Lee as a single-season rental. Lee is expected to sign a one-year contract with the Knicks before training camp opens at the end of this month. The team will then plan to sign Lee to a long-term contract after the 2009-2010 season.


http://basketball.realgm.com/src_wi...ks_plan_to_retain_lee_after_coming_season/el/#


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

Lee vs Boozer 
:wtf: without any stats

*Knick-Fans really need to think and revalue this one over.....*Utah Jazz gets our first round draft pick. 
The Boozer for Lee trade would also give Utah Jazz our best rebounder, our best passing bigman, and our best bigman hustler that can score off of any broken-play. And when u look at the chemistry Lee have with his Knick teammates u have to admit his complimentary performance has improve alot of his teammates performance. 
Also remember David Lee was only given the "Green-Light" in only one season out of his four Knick seasons. 
Without David Lee this season Utah Jazz will be blessed with a low lottery pick from Donnie Walsh. 

What are all the things that Boozer have to offer the Knicks? not enough to compare with David Lee, especially if his injury (and attitude toward teammates) is not 100% healed. It look to much like a Mcdess all over again. 

I will admitt once upon a time, I did want Boozer as our starting PF 2 to 4 years ago instead of Davis, Mo Taylor, Malik, Frye, and Zach. 
The Curry & Boozer inside game as starters would've been powerful with David Lee coming off the bench to back-up either for 30 mpg. 

*To all Dantoni-Fans:*
The Bigmen (PF/C) peremeter game played-out for any team that dont have an "Olyjuwan, Shaq, Duncan, or Howard" as their CENTER of attention....ask 6 Championship Rings PF-Horry, or the Cavs Big-Z being stepped on big time by Shaq this season.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

boozer > Lee

and according to the blazers 

fernandez > Lee

in truth the knicks need a 2 guard , they dont really need lee, they are a really bad rebouding team 27th overall in reb. margin....he rebounds really well ad truthfully because he tends to play out position at the 5 anyway his rebouding impact is overrated, but the D'antoni knicks dont care about rebounding they care about making shots at a higher clip than their opponents and while he is a high % shooter, he doesn't create offense, he is a high % finisher though.

the knicks have a lot of depth in the post , Curry is supposedly in shape , jeffries , Hill , darko, harrington...danilo is supposedly a 4 in his future.

in truth i would look to deal lee for some1 you can sell to a free agent on 7/1/2010 as worth playing with .

rudy fernandez is in that category...he fits a position of need he's young , good and on a rookie deal.

the hope is that hill and danilo take over the 4 and 5 spots eventually, so i the big years of lee's deal he should be comig off the bench ...for which he will be very overpaid, chandler has role as a swingman, but despite what the knicks brass say he looks like a 3 to me who has some defensive versatility.





since the knicks seem to not care about nate , they might as well include him in a deal for rudy they might have to get a 3rd team involved...but they might also may be able to get a pick out of it.

with the additions of darko, sun yue and danilo its seems the team is going for a more international flavor. fernandez looks like a fit on that level as well.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

The smart move for Lee is to take a one year deal and hit the free agent market again next year. Many teams are going to be sitting on a bunch of cap room and a good number of franchises are going to be disappointed that Player X didn't leave his old team or signed somewhere else. I actually think there's going to be quite a payday for a number of second-tier free agents like Lee when GM's need to have something to show the fans for the 10-11 season.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

Da Grinch said:


> boozer > Lee
> 
> and according to the blazers
> 
> ...



I'm giving this New-Regime 5 years....the first 3 years to become a Playoff team, and 5 years to become a winning playoff team. 
One year has past and the start of the 2nd season dont look bright. 

Fernandez talent could be devastating with Duhon & Nate in a backcourt rotation. 
But Lee is more important to this Knick team than Fernandez and 80% of the players on the roster now. 
Curry & Frye lead to alot of Knick blow-outs.
Curry & Zach lead to alot of Knick blow-outs. 
*Why? *the Knicks gave up second and third shots to oponents. 

The Knicks played decent ball last season b/c David Lee did a great job at grabbing the "Defensive-Rebound" and with his high IQ and passing skillz his passes lead to a Knick transition game. 

Do not expect much from Rookie Gallo, Hill, and Douglas next season they are rookies that will get challenge everytime they get playing-time. 
And Darko was traded for Q.Rich so do not expect much from him, this may be Darko last season in the NBA. 

*Owner Dolan got Donnie Walsh to replace Isiah Thomas as President.
Donnie Walsh got Larry Hughes to replace Crawful as SG. 

And I dont like any of the above (Terrible to replace Cluelessness).*
:wtf::wtf::wtf: :smackalot:


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

Kiyaman said:


> I'm giving this New-Regime 5 years....the first 3 years to become a Playoff team, and 5 years to become a winning playoff team.
> One year has past and the start of the 2nd season dont look bright.
> 
> Fernandez talent could be devastating with Duhon & Nate in a backcourt rotation.
> ...


actually you couldn't be more wrong.

the knicks got outrebounded by quite a bit last season http://www.nba.com/knicks/stats/ they got outboarded by 4 a game....but the weak rebounding duo of frye/curry led the knicks to a great season rebounding wise....in which they outrebounded their opponents by 4.5
http://www.nba.com/knicks/stats/2006/index.html

size matters ...lee for all his good qualities is not a center and he is not big for a 4 either .

lee wont be retained long term because in the end he would be backing up gallo ad hill and why would walsh pay big time for a reserve?

i actually expect alot out of gallo next season , he cann play and he will be much better now that he is fully healthyy with a year of nba experience under his belt.

hill? not so much i dont expect much from him .

but curry is healthy and in shape and will play big miutes until he is dealt.

jeffries will play because for some reason D'antoni loves him

chandler will play because he along with gallo represent the players being showcased to any free agents annd because at 22 he has a real future in the league.

there just is no way lee gets 35 minutes again, he'll play alot but not enough touches or minutes spell trouble when the season is under way

lee at center doesn't work and lee at the 4 is problematic because of matchups .

in the division alone there is garnett, brand, yi and bosh ...3 out of those 4 lee cant guard and its been proven quite convincingly.

Lee is a top reserve on a good team and if the knicks want to be a good team they cant overpay before they get legit star players


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

It's my speculation that the Jazz would be willing to do a Lee for Boozer S&T, but they wouldn't want to improve the team that decides the positioning of their first-round draft pick.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

unluckyseventeen said:


> It's my speculation that the Jazz would be willing to do a Lee for Boozer S&T, but they wouldn't want to improve the team that decides the positioning of their first-round draft pick.


I dont see Boozer making the Knicks better or getting more wins replacing David Lee. This upcoming season Boozer will be playing for his 20-10 (FA market) stat, rather than the win. 
Curry, Harrington, and Chandler all depend on David Lee to grab the Defensive-rebound and hit the open man in transition. 

In my opinion, I see Boozer making us a Lottery team, and Lee helping the Jazz get over the 2nd round. 

*DaGrinch....*all the money Dantoni had the Knick organization put out for the proffessional help to get Gallo playing at the NBA level will not make Gallo a better rebounder, passer, or inside scorer over David Lee this upcoming season or the 2010-11 season. 
*Especially in the Atlantic Division:* 

*Boston-*Perkins, KG, Rasheed, and Big-Baby
*Philly-*Dalembert, Brand, and Young 
*Toronto-*Barg, Nest, Bosh, and Turk 
*New Jersey-*Lopez, Boone, Sean, Najera 

Please name me one of the above Atlantic Division teams where u see Gallo, Darko, Curry, and Harrington, being able to out-rebound and out-score downlow in the paint on in a game? 
Without David Lee the above teams will be getting 2nd and 3rd shot attempts to score. 

Jordan Hill is a rookie not a 24 or 30 mpg player untill he is given a 18 mpg season role to play to get his feet wet. He is a great pick and will be a decent bigman in the future, but he is not as sharp or refine as Beasely or Blake Griffin his rookie season. 
*So stop all the hype.* 

A season with David Lee as his teammate would improve Jordan Hill's level of performance tremendously. 
The samething with Nate Robinson and Douglas.


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

Kiyaman said:


> *Boston-*Perkins, KG, Rasheed, and *Big-Baby*
> *Philly-*Dalembert, Brand, and *Young *
> *Toronto-**Barg*, *Nest*, Bosh, and Turk
> *New Jersey-*Lopez, *Boone*, *Sean*, *Najera*


Why do you name these guys like they're beasts in the paint?


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

Kiyaman said:


> *DaGrinch....*all the money Dantoni had the Knick organization put out for the proffessional help to get Gallo playing at the NBA level will not make Gallo a better rebounder, passer, or inside scorer over David Lee this upcoming season or the 2010-11 season.
> *Especially in the Atlantic Division:*
> 
> *Boston-*Perkins, KG, Rasheed, and Big-Baby
> ...


as mentioned before the knicks are already a bad rebounding team ...and they were much better be4 they were 27th in the league in rebounding margin last season behind every team in the division.

with curry playing 35 minutes a game the knicks outrebounded opponents by 4.5 a game ...last season with lee manning the middle they were outrebounded by 4 a game.

basically case closed on that one.

gallo is a better passer , ballhandler and shooter than lee already from last season and thats with a bad back



> Jordan Hill is a rookie not a 24 or 30 mpg player untill he is given a 18 mpg season role to play to get his feet wet. He is a great pick and will be a decent bigman in the future, but he is not as sharp or refine as Beasely or Blake Griffin his rookie season.
> *So stop all the hype.*
> 
> A season with David Lee as his teammate would improve Jordan Hill's level of performance tremendously.
> The samething with Nate Robinson and Douglas.


i already posted i dont expect much from hill next season...and for all of Lee's strengths one of them is certainly not makes teammates better ....he is a bad help defender...he simply gets his #s. a weak individual defender , he doesn't create double teams or space the floor. the best thing he can do for hill is move to another team so he can have the minutes to develop.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

its official :

1 year 8 mil.(7 mil. if the knicks dont make the playoffs.)



> David Lee and the Knicks have reached an agreement for a 1 year at $8M, includes team-related bonuses.


http://twitter.com/alanhahn/


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

^ Guess he is getting 7 mil. lmao Our team didn't_ too_ much reconstructive surgery, we just added some breast implants, and a tummy tuck.


----------

